# samsung HT-C460



## superbluedub (Oct 14, 2011)

hi have just purchased a samsung ht-c460 surround sound system.its great for dvds and divx movies on usb.i have a dreambox 800hd and was wondering could anyone explain to me how/is it possible to connect the dreambox to my surround sound?at the moment the surround sound is connected to the tv via the one and only hdmi out port on the amp.i tried to connect an optical cable from the surround sound to the dreambox,but im still only getting sound from the tv.i have no idea about these things and would be very grateful for any help
cheers.


----------



## karanchintu (Oct 15, 2011)

HI 
HERE IS A LINK TO YOUR MANUAL OF SAMSUNG HT-C460 DOWNLOAD AND SEE PAGE NUMBER 24

YOU HAVE TO SWITCH AUDIO THROUGH HDMI TO OFF MODE TO GET THE AUDIO FROM YOUR SURROUND SYSTEM

http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/d...d=&prd_mdl_name=HT-C460&prd_ia_sub_class_cd=P

REGARDS

KARAN


----------



## superbluedub (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks karan but i am totally clueless about these things,how do i do that?


----------

